# Bergeon 6767-S or 6767-F? Which one do I need? and do I need anything else to go with it?



## Lovewatches (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,

I've never changed a strap before and don't know which one of these tools I should get to do the job? 

I'd also like to be able to adjust bracelets on my watches - which tool would I need to be able to do that? Could I use one of these or do I require something different in addition?

Hoping to order tonight so it'd be great if I could get some response soon!
Thanks


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The -S and -F refers to the size of the tool tips, the -F ones are probably the appropriate choice, unless you have very thick spring bars.

These are used to remove spring bars, which connect the strap or bracelet to the watch case. To resize a bracelet, you will either need a precision screwdriver, or a bracelet sizing tool.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of good DYI videos on YouTube that will show you how to do this correctly with the proper tools.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

what else? a roll of masking tape, to mask off the lugs while you learn.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

F and S are just different types of tips on the ends of the tool. I bought F and found it works well with some types of spring bar, but then bought S, because it works well on other types. The extra tips are relatively cheap. You can buy really cheap spring bar tools on eBay but they are usually so weak they bend or break after only a couple of uses.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The "F" will offer the most versatility.


----------



## Lovewatches (Jul 12, 2013)

I ended up getting the F, which did the trick eventually. Have to say I am a bit disappointed in the tool though - the end snapped off the tip from just one strap change!

Can I use the other end of the 6767-F to knock out pins to adjust bracelet?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm surprised that it broke so soon. 
They off replacement tips for inexpensive. Make sure that it's tightened down well before you go ahead with the job.

This tool is not enough to get friction pins out properly. It's not long enough and it won't cover multiple sizes.
You run the risk of the pin getting stuck because of the length.

The tool shown above is great for friction pins and check Boston Watch Exchange, Ofrei or Esslinger for kits with drivers of multiple sizes and a proper small hammer to be able to get friction pins out and back in.

You'll also need a small screwdriver set if you end up sizing bracelets with screws. For this, the better Swiss alternatives will save you a lot of misery over what is available at the hardware store or local big box store. The screws in bracelet are of serious tolerances and one misuse of a bad screwdriver will easily strip your bracelet screw. 
These too are available at the above mentioned places.



Lovewatches said:


> I ended up getting the F, which did the trick eventually. Have to say I am a bit disappointed in the tool though - the end snapped off the tip from just one strap change!
> 
> Can I use the other end of the 6767-F to knock out pins to adjust bracelet?


----------

